
At the Battle of the Codecs, Answers on AV1, HEVC, and VP9 - tosh
http://www.streamingmedia.com/Articles/Editorial/Featured-Articles/At-the-Battle-of-the-Codecs-Answers-on-AV1-HEVC-and-VP9-128213.aspx
======
BlackLotus89
This looks like a cry of MPEG "we are not dead yet".

Discussing the viability of a codec that is still 2 years out and throwing a
comparison like that in the mix seems dishonest. Also every "graph" drawn is
deceptive and seems clearly biased in favor of vvc (the most obvious one is
"decoder install base" and "ecosystem adoption" where vvc didn't score 0)

But I will be happy as long as we have a good competition in the codec space.

------
ZeroGravitas
The speed of encoding AV1 seems to have increased 60-fold in a fairly short
period of time. If it doubles in speed again then it's within the speed range
that Netflix said they'd start using it for real (4-10x slower than VP9).

Would be interesting to read about what went into that speedup.

